# Delivery Men Opening My Preps!



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

Has this happened to anyone else? Several times when my mailorder preps were delivered, it was apparent the boxes had been slit opened and resealed. Nothing has come up missing however. It doesn't help that the company I order my preps from puts their company name on the box!


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

Nothing surprizes me anymore. Although I wonder if it's not the delivery people but inspectors or agents checking random parcels. Maybe it went through an xray and something tweeked their curiousity? Just a thought.
Any road I hope they did it for your protection and not just to be nosey.

Nothing is private anymore.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps the company you are ordering from is on a suspected list of something or another? Perhaps you are?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I physically, with my own eyes, saw the UPS (not USPS) man open my neighbors mailbox take out his mail, look through it and then put it back in his box yesterday! My neighbors last name is CLEARLY on his mailbox too! 
So this would not surprise me at all.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Pam6 said:


> I physically, with my own eyes, saw the UPS (not USPS) man open my neighbors mailbox take out his mail, look through it and then put it back in his box yesterday! My neighbors last name is CLEARLY on his mailbox too!
> So this would not surprise me at all.


 That right there is a felony. I'd likely call him on that kinda BS.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Felony? Hardly. It's Napolitano's "See Something, Say Something" and now I guess we have busybody delivery people who may be snooping through people's personal mail. Just in case, y'know? After all, those people seem kind of weird. They live way out in the sticks, or their house looks a little odd, or they have an old pickup painted camoflage, or a bunch of corn in the front yard, or maybe the name painted on the mailbox sounds foreign. 

See someone order something in a box that isn't marked? Suspicious. See them order something from 'Wholesome Preparendness Foods"? WAY too suspicious. Homeschool materials? Needs further investigation!! May have another Ruby Ridge on our hands, and we need to find out just what those weird people are doing in there!!!

Felony? Hardly....

FWIW, and ETA, I once had two packages opened, gun parts my DH had ordered from somewhere, I don't recall where. The boxes had been opened and resealed by the USPO, and there was a label on the box stating it had been opened, inspected, and resealed by the USPO. Can't say if UPS, FedEx or anyone else does this, I don't know. But just FWIW.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> FWIW, and ETA, I once had two packages opened, gun parts my DH had ordered from somewhere, I don't recall where. The boxes had been opened and resealed by the USPO, and there was a label on the box stating it had been opened, inspected, and resealed by the USPO. Can't say if UPS, FedEx or anyone else does this, I don't know. But just FWIW.


ditto

The US Postal Service will also inpect packages from abroad - or US Customs - and packages stamped "Media Mail"


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

A UPS driver shouldn't be getting into a mailbox, but if they didn't take anything then they probably can't be charged with a crime. 

Mail theft is a *federal felony* under Section 1705 of Title 18 of the U.S. Code, punishable by two to five years in a federal prison. Mail theft also is a crime under state laws in California, Minnesota, Oregon and Utah.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

yep I had a new UPS driver this week and he asked what was in my boxes (there were 5 giant boxes) marked glass....it was canning jars from Southern States....but first time that ever happened.

He ignored the pig in the dog crate at the front door, though.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sometimes shipping companies open freight to determine the "code rate" of waht is being shipped.it has to do with weight,volume,etc. companies will lie to shippers about what theya re shipping or at times change product and more than likely your comapny has many different rates.all products dont ship at same rates...wood,steel,plastic,food etc. most of time when a weight and measure person opens it they initial it by where they opened it.

i worked for a major shipping company for 10 years and have seen many things opened so as to justify the change in shipping rates.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Our rural mail service is great and we haven't had any problems with UPS or FedEx as far as opening packages, so I guess we're fortunate.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

I ordered a special broom from Vermont Country store once.

When it arrived, the box had been opened. (USPS) and they didn't even bother to tape it back up. inside were 2 pieces of paper, 1 was a slip informing me of the laws involved with sihpping weapons (which this was a Broom!) and one was a slip saying it passed USPS inspection and federal laws...

weird.

I've had other boxes opened, but only using USPS. Everything else appears to have it's original tape.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

If its marked survival type stuff it wouldnt surprise me if it was opened and inspected.
Maybe send a letter to the company to let them know, or request that any further orders just be marked with a return address and no company name, or indications as to its content.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

When I got my packages from LDS warehouse the UPS man did or said something that lead me to believe that he thought I was Mormon. Well @ least that's the impression I got from him which I didn't correct. LDS boxes are clearly marked.

Now all my preps come from Amazon because of Swagbucks. Boxes have the Amazon logo but of course no identification as to contents. 
Maybe prepardness companies need to look @ plain boxes kinda like the old days of that famous bunny mag in the mail.

Pam6, & OP please say that you make a report on that delivery guy. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> ditto
> 
> The US Postal Service will also inpect packages from abroad - or US Customs - and packages stamped "Media Mail"


I use to order medals and ribbons, even trophies for the homeschool coop. I don't think they were ever left unopened. Just a few weeks ago my daughter got a purse from Ebay that had been opened. I understand the medals because they probably set off the metal detectors, but a purse? I don't think they have anything better to do.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Oh, the times they are a changing.... Bob Dylon


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Pam6 said:


> I physically, with my own eyes, saw the UPS (not USPS) man open my neighbors mailbox take out his mail, look through it and then put it back in his box yesterday! My neighbors last name is CLEARLY on his mailbox too!
> So this would not surprise me at all.


I would hope that the UPS man was doing a favor for the neighbor by checking the mail, at the neighbor's request. If not, he should have been reported to both UPS, and USPS.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Pelenaka said:


> When I got my packages from LDS warehouse the UPS man did or said something that lead me to believe that he thought I was Mormon. Well @ least that's the impression I got from him which I didn't correct. LDS boxes are clearly marked.
> 
> Now all my preps come from Amazon because of Swagbucks. Boxes have the Amazon logo but of course no identification as to contents.
> Maybe prepardness companies need to look @ plain boxes kinda like the old days of that famous bunny mag in the mail.
> ...


No, I didn't.  He did not take anything. I figured there was not to much I could really do. I am wondering if he was looking to see if there was a certain persons name on letters in the box to show that they lived there. I think my neighbor's new wife still uses her maiden name on stuff. Her name is Pam too and I have gotten several pieces of her mail in my box with her maiden name on it. 
But, I was clearly sitting in the middle of my front yard and he could have just asked me.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

It doesn't sound like this is the case for most of the incidents mentioned, but at various times over the years I've shipped merchandise orders for my business, retail and wholesale both, USPS and UPS both, and found myself realizing after sealing the box that I'd left something out... packing slip, display stand, an item I'd sat right out on a counter to send and spaced out on enclosing. In those cases, when received the box would obviously have been opened and resealed... tape slit several times to get the box flaps back open then new tape run back over it.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the broom being classified as a weapon. Snuffy was right. 

There are some packages where opening them creates MAJOR problems. For many years I sent pre-printed movie tickets via UPS. I had to have a special security tape designed, to let the customer know if there had been tampering, and the tape clearly stated for them to refuse delivery if the box had been opened.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

I order some specialty grain products from an out-of-province supplier (can't get them here). They come VIA courier, and EVERY time we have a new driver (seems like every time I get an order), as they're hauling the 50lb sacks into my kitchen, they ask me whether or not it's seed samples.

We're surrounded by grain fields, and I suppose they assume that we farm all of the land around us. 

I just say "Yep."

I'm not lying. It is seed samples.... of stuff for us to consume, rather than plant, but they don't need to know that.


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

This was in the yahoo news
http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...-pounds-of-marijuana-from-home?urn=nfl-wp7717

Maybe someone is checking for illegal stuff.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a customer out in California a few months back who lived behind a church, but his address was clearly marked. Apparently the delivery driver on his route that day was a fill in driver, and couldn't figure out where his house was.

When the tracking number showed delivered but he didn't have the product he got concerned and called me. Between the two of us we tracked down what happened...the delivery driver admitted openly that she couldn't figure out which was the right house so she just left it at the church. 

Google maps shows the church address being clearly marked on the sign as a completely different address than the package was addressed...so of course I raised quite a stink about it with her supervisor. 

She ended up paying for the customers package out of her own pocket because of course no one at the church said they found it either. I couldn't believe that a delivery driver couldn't find the address so just left it "somewhere close"

But going through mailboxes...sheesh!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Not every place always ships in a* new *box.

Maybe some of them had old tape on them and they are just recycling


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

UPS has deal with USPS where they can leave small packages in your mailbox. And there is another deal where UPS "hands off" packages to USPS to deliver. Real annoying when that happens and they said they were shipping UPS. Well only half truth. The folks with the yellow trucks also do that with post office. DHL?


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

We had a fill in UPS guy for a while. He stopped opening our packages the day he had to deliver a 60" cannon saw bar. He couldn't get it back in the package and was very sheepish when I asked him what had happened to the original packaging. He delivered it and six chains with a purple zip tie and the bar code stuck in between the chain loops. He also cut himself on the fresh ground rails.

As to delivery, UPS can and does leave things at a close address if for some reason a package is undeliverable. Almost a direct quote from the supposed regional manager when some things came up missing. Then she told me if I was nicer I would be able to get along with my neighbors better and dropping things off with them would not be such a big deal. I get along with and enjoy all my neighbors except that one.



Owl


----------



## GlenArden (Feb 8, 2011)

Many of my UPS packages have obviously been opened. Sometimes they didn't bother putting the packing paper back in. I thought it was illegal to open packages without an order from a judge??? Well, mine were opened for a short period of time...every package I got for several weeks. Then the opening stopped.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I had my mail getting opened, not packages but envelopes. All things of potential economic significance. I cornered the guy one day, fill in USPS driver, had the same guy for 20 years, never a fill in! As far as I know same guy, not the fill in. But I told him I get one more opened letter I would be seeking charges! No problems after. I would call the US post master and file a complaint. like others have said if it where official there would be a notice attached. other wise it is a felony and its called mail tampering!


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

joyfulheart said:


> I ordered a special broom from Vermont Country store once.
> 
> When it arrived, the box had been opened. (USPS) and they didn't even bother to tape it back up. inside were 2 pieces of paper, 1 was a slip informing me of the laws involved with sihpping weapons (which this was a Broom!) and one was a slip saying it passed USPS inspection and federal laws...


That is so funny 

I have never had any packages opened, but the mail is often opened. I don't know if it's someone from the post office or if the mail may have went to the wrong address first. The last thing was a free sample from that Kashi company. It was supposed to be a granola bar but someone had opened it and took the granola bar out!


----------



## Joe Prepper (Jul 25, 2011)

There are lists........and you might be on it. That is factual and not conspiracy, and I will leave it at that. 

Or the package could have been considered "suspicious". Basically its the ole "probable cause" rule for package handlers. 

Or the Delivery guy could have been deciding weather it was worth a "missing package".


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I love the broom being classified as a weapon. Snuffy was right.


It makes perfect sense when you consider a box for a broom is the same size and shape as a box for a *rifle*


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Common Tator said:


> I would hope that the UPS man was doing a favor for the neighbor by checking the mail, at the neighbor's request. If not, he should have been reported to both UPS, and USPS.


Maybe the UPS driver was trying to figure out which house number he was in front of. If the house numbers aren't clearly marked on the box, he might have been checking the name on the mail to see if one of them matched the stuff he had to deliver.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It makes perfect sense when you consider a box for a broom is the same size and shape as a box for a *rifle*


But considering the weight, I guess it would have to be an "air" rifle.....ahahahaaaaa

Don't think I've ever had a package that looked deliberately opened, but had a LOT that looked like the handlers were 500lb gorillas having fun with them. Got a bulk box of bullets from Midway, shipped USPS in one of those "all you can fit in the box for a set price" boxes, and it was split all around from the 60+ lb weight.....mail lady couldn't even lift it out of her Jeep. Fortunately, Midway had used a fairly stout bag inside to hold 4,000 .223 bullets, or they would have been rolling all over her truck.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Some of ya'll are brave folk...

Tee off your local mail carrier and you may never get your mail again...

I sorta figger anything I get 'delivered' is like a postcard... anyone can read it. Most folks who make deliveries aren't idiots... they 'know' whats in the boxes, they know who you are, and know where you live. Doing business, not face to face, and you risk such things. OPSEC.

Back when I had an FFL, the drivers knew what they were delivering, and would order their toys through me, afterwards.


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

Another thing to keep in mind is if you receive a package that was opened, it could have been opened anywhere along the line from where it was shipped to the person who delivered it. Just because something looks like it was opened doesn't mean the delivery person opened it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wags said:


> A UPS driver shouldn't be getting into a mailbox, but if they didn't take anything then they probably can't be charged with a crime.
> 
> Mail theft is a *federal felony* under Section 1705 of Title 18 of the U.S. Code, punishable by two to five years in a federal prison. Mail theft also is a crime under state laws in California, Minnesota, Oregon and Utah.


Funny I had a Lady reading my Mail and spreading what she read around our Town of 300 causing trouble in my Marriage.

The case went to Court the Lady lost her Job and had to pay damages.Luckily me and my wife got things straightened out.

big rockpile


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

OPSEC...

In this environment if you don't buy face to face with cash assume it's recorded, tracked and inspected...

I would have never thought a pail of wheat was suspicious... 

Someone can key in the Dylan music about now...


----------



## rextex (Sep 14, 2011)

Wags said:


> A UPS driver shouldn't be getting into a mailbox, but if they didn't take anything then they probably can't be charged with a crime.
> 
> Mail theft is a *federal felony* under Section 1705 of Title 18 of the U.S. Code, punishable by two to five years in a federal prison. Mail theft also is a crime under state laws in California, Minnesota, Oregon and Utah.


Maybe he wasn't really a UPS driver. Possibly the FBI is watching this guy!


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

mypatriotsupply said:


> the delivery driver admitted openly that she couldn't figure out which was the right house so she just left it at the church.
> She ended up paying for the customers package out of her own pocket because of course no one at the church said they found it either. QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe she thought she could trust the church.
> ...


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

If you post on survival and prepping sites you might as well assume you are on a watch list of some kind. Depending on the site and the hostility shown you will be rated as a higher or lower level threat. I have assumed I was on a watch list for 20 years now. No problem yet but I only buy what I can purchase and transport in person and pay by cash.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I figure I'm probably on some lists because I buy from a couple of the well known LTS companies and am on several S&EP sites. Well, if a 51yo divorced mom of 4, gma of 5, gardening RN is a threat, so be it, lol.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

willbuck1 said:


> If you post on survival and prepping sites you might as well assume you are on a watch list of some kind. Depending on the site and the hostility shown you will be rated as a higher or lower level threat. I have assumed I was on a watch list for 20 years now. No problem yet but I only buy what I can purchase and transport in person and pay by cash.


if you talk on the phone, browse the internet, send emails, on any kind of survival/prepping subject, your probably on a list...

If your not on a list, your not doing it right.... or living in an unconnected bunker molding away...


----------

